# Food is the only thing that makes me happy anymore



## twistedlogic89 (Jul 13, 2013)

I hate that that's the case, but it is. 

The last town I lived in was a crappy experience. I barely lasted a month and a half at my job before getting the boot because I wasn't good enough for them. Then I just sat around watching my money go down the drain because I had just signed a year lease for an apartment. The friends that i was so excited to be living near again basically started ignoring me. Every once in a while they would call but I got relegated to odd times like tuesday nights. Like I wasn't good enough to hang out with on friday or saturday..... I felt like a once-popular TV show moved to a sh*tty time slot. I recently ended up having to move back to my hometown with a family who doesn't understand me and no friends... everyone else moved away and has a life now.

The only thing that could bring me any joy it felt like was tasting good food. So I ordered pizzas. I made brownies. I drank dark beer. I ate until I was stuffed to the point of barely being able to move. And now here I am, with almost 50 extras pounds. In 6 months. That's just pathetic. 

Recently, I started doing light exercise again. It reminded me of how much better I feel when I exercise. Now I just need to kick this junk food habit but I feel like in order to do that, I have to find happiness in other areas of my life. I want to be fit and in shape like I once was.


----------



## Chris John (Jul 4, 2013)

*I know where you're coming from*

I feel your frustrations. I'm also back in my hometown not knowing what the **** to do with myself. Also like you, talking to my family is like talking to a wall. Actually a lot worse because walls aren't passive-aggressive.

I also entered a period of bingeing on junk food. Luckily I didn't gain too much fat and have worked it all off since.

Right now, I'm slowly pulling myself out of the darkness I was in for so long. I've found that taking 20mg adderallxr 4 days a week and 1mg klonopin about 3 days a week has helped me immensely. Also, it has cut the junkfood cravings I was having, since those are triggered by anxiety.

My advice would be to try out an anti anxiety med like klonopin which should significantly cut your anxiety induced cravings. If you can get a doctor to prescribe you adderall, I would also give it a shot. Nardil sounds pretty appealing too. The meds won't magically make your life good, but should balance out your psychy which must be out of wack if your having intense cravings for junkfood.

Also, find some people in your area who you can relate to and try to spark a friendship. Though, I've been trying to do this for a while now with no success. I feel like a martian living on an alien planet. It's terrible. I'm guessing you can relate.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Opioid peptides In all that grain food makes it addictive. Stay away from glutin.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yeah food especially crap that isnt good for you should be avoided but not completely eliminated.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Emotional eater. I used to be just like you but then... I found exercise.


----------



## Chris John (Jul 4, 2013)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Yeah food especially crap that isnt good for you should be avoided but not completely eliminated.


I don't agree. A person is better off never eating junk food. If you completely stop eating junk food, you stop desiring it. The whole "everything in moderation" philosophy is wrong.


----------



## twistedlogic89 (Jul 13, 2013)

I think I need a fitness buddy. I have no problem going on a strict diet/fitness regime for like a month, but I need to stay on it much longer in order to lose this weight and get my old body back. I need to make it a lifestyle actually. But to do that, I really think I need to find happiness elsewhere in my life or I'll just slip back into ordering pizzas every night.


----------



## TheNord (Aug 18, 2013)

If you eat bad-tasting food then you won't be so hungry. Sure, I could eat junk food all day if I had it in the house, but I've never had junk food in my house ever... Pretty much just chicken and broccoli. Pretty much impossible to gain weight when all you have is chicken and broccoli...


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

twistedlogic89 said:


> I think I need a fitness buddy. I have no problem going on a strict diet/fitness regime for like a month, but I need to stay on it much longer in order to lose this weight and get my old body back. I need to make it a lifestyle actually. But to do that, I really think I need to find happiness elsewhere in my life or I'll just slip back into ordering pizzas every night.


You'll lose the weight eventually, but sticking to a steady fitness schedule and strict diet regimen is the best thing you can do. You are right in that you should make this a lifestyle. It will benefit you in the long term.

I stick to a plant-based diet (no meat, no dairy, no processed oils, and occasional fish) which has given me better energy and mood. Sure these processed and fatty foods are delicious, but it's all a pleasure trap for people to continue craving fat and sugar which is just plain wrong. Those foods taste great, yet they make you feel like crap afterward. I would go on a run and I would have the grease from eating meat and dairy that irritated my throat and slow me down. Yuck!

It's sad how money is made when people are fat and sick. More money for companies, more money for doctors/surgeons, more money for drug companies, and more money for ridiculous weight-loss programs that never work.


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

As per my knowledge,antioxidants are important nutrients found in fresh fruits and vegetables and have been shown to impart multiple health benefits, including the prevention of many cancers.

http://empoweredlabs.com/


----------



## RosettaWood (Aug 22, 2013)

You are starting pretty well. If you really wanted to be fit again, set your mind with your goals. You were once a healthy person, and it is possible to be back in shape again. Determination and self-discipline are the keys. Good luck.
-Rosetta


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Chris John said:


> I don't agree. *A person is better off never eating junk food. If you completely stop eating junk food, you stop desiring it.* The whole "everything in moderation" philosophy is wrong.


True for most people. If you have psychological problems youll desire junk food. Especially carbs because your body needs it. Depressed eating, anxious eating, grazing cause cravings for carbs and junk food. its emotional comfort.


----------

